# Tool Holder for SB 10



## Sparkey (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried to search the forum for a tool holder and I could not load the thread. I am looking for a new tool holder for my South Bend 10, I'm new at this so bare withe me. I think I need a quick change tool holder? 
Thanks


----------



## HMF (Feb 9, 2011)

Sparkey,

You need an axa size- try tools4cheap.net, or you can get one at Enco (use-enco.com) from Phase II. 

Check out this thread to see which type you prefer, wedge or piston:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=705.0

Aloris is the best, but the cost is much higher.


Nelson


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 9, 2011)

This place seems to have good deals:

http://www.cdcotools.com/index.php

Don't know the quality, maybe someone will chime in. 

I am thinking about ordering a QCTP from them.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 9, 2011)

I went for cheap and made my own...Bob


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 9, 2011)

knudsen link=topic=766.msg4236#msg4236 date=1297294105 said:
			
		

> I use and recommend a phase II AXA, on sale at enco. Check the general forum for discount codes in the coupon sticky thread. Extra tool holders are cheap and decent quality from CDCO. You should replace the set screws right off, and they are metric. A phase II should be taken apart, inspected, lubed and reassembled right off the bat. I would say the same for any import. I have a thread on cleaning one up, I'll find it.



I'm a long way off from needing a QCTP for my heavy 10, but it sounds like if I were to buy one, I should get a phase II AXA, Model #890-9636, right?

Currently I have the lantern type that is missing the rocker, so either I need to get a rocker or just bite the bullet and get me a quality QCTP.

The resto is going slow.. not enough hours in the day and burning the candle at both ends for at least the last couple years has finally caught up with me and my old age... being addicted to all the machinist fourms, where I spend hours at a time, dont help either.. :-\

(btw: THM is my favorite  )


----------



## tommied (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is one made out of a block of steel. tommie


----------



## ChuckB (Feb 9, 2011)

knudsen link=topic=766.msg4269#msg4269 date=1297305720 said:
			
		

> Yes sir, that's exactly what I bought late last year. Very good price.
> 
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&amp;PMPXNO=4882165&amp;PMAKA=890-9636
> 
> ...



Don't know if it's true, but saw these codes:

FEBWP for 20% off order &gt; $150

and

FSCJAN for free shipping

Both good till Feb 28


----------

